
Martech 2.0 - hacker59
https://medium.customerlabs.co/martech-2-0-rise-of-marketing-operations-and-marketing-data-lake-55c9d4f188e8
======
hacker59
Marketing data lake, marketing operations will be the future. are you ready?

------
vishnuvvn
This looks amazing. Does it also work like a tag manager?

~~~
crazygeek
Hey yes. It does support that feature. Www.customerlabs.co check it

